# New fries what to do now?



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

So i have 6 fry in a little 3 gallon tank for now set up with heater and sponge filter.
Can you guys give me a basic run down on when to start feeding these guys. They still have there little yolk sack but they swim around freely.
What can i feed these guys?
I got flake, pellets,frozen brine shrimp and beef hearts. Im assuming beef hearts are out of the equation.
Thanks for any help.
A 10 gallon tank will come soon if they survive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Crush up the flake and feed 4X daily. Change water daily.

I mix with water and pour from a cup. The whoosh gets their attention and they find the food quickly after a day or two.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Crush up the flake and feed 4X daily. Change water daily.
> 
> I mix with water and pour from a cup. The whoosh gets their attention and they find the food quickly after a day or two.


Do i need to wait a few days to start feeding. I did some research on raising them and i kept reading to not feed while they still had there yolk sacks. Whats your opinion on that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes wait until it is almost gone.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Lars23 said:


> New fries what to do now?


Order a burger?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

:lol:


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 13, 2020)

Ten burgers man


----------

